# Nine Inch Nails' With Teeth - Bass distortion?



## IshiiKurisu (Aug 7, 2011)

Flash thread:
Do you know what's the bass distortion used by Reznor [or whoever it may be] in NIN's album 'With Teeth'?


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 7, 2011)

jeordiewhite.com thats what jeordie white used during the with teeth tour


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 7, 2011)

Who knows JEORDIE WHITE's rig? - TalkBass Forums last post might help as well


----------



## IshiiKurisu (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks sir! I've already tested a similar setup here [Bass - ??? Pre-Amp - Ampeg Combo] with a similar EQ of the forum [at least it sounded the same here], and I got a nice sound.  thanks!


----------

